# Paper Products?



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2002)

With some of the d20 publishers out there, one of the things that happens with pdf books is that they are latter printed.  Is there any chance of this happening with Wild Spellcraft?  I would purchase this, but if I know there is a (even if it's more expensive) paper version, I'd rather wait for that.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm "in negotiation" - so the answer to your question is 'maybe'.

If it does, though, it won't be for quite a while.


----------



## Mystic Eye (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey Joe,

I announced this on a live interenet radio show on Friday night but Russ and I have come the basics of an arrangement on this. Enough to say we are good to go! Wild Spellraft WILL be in print and Natural 20 Press will be an imprint partner with Mystic Eye Games. I have been trying to find more ways to bring some of the great talent to print out there and Russ has provided a fantastic method of doing so.

Official press release is on the way.

Ambeint and Natural 20 Press are likely the only two we will do that with this year but we hope to do more partnerships of this nature in the future.

Doug
http://www.mysticeyegames.com
Info@mysticeyegames.com


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 18, 2002)

That's great news Doug.  I am looking forward to Mystic Eye brining to paper some of the great work out there.  Even with the increased costs for paper products, they are my prefered method.  Don't get me wrong.  I do have several pdf products, but you have to make backup copies, and have a hand out.  Most of the time I like using heavier paper, and using an ink jet with heavier paper adds up to the consumer price so I'll take the paper work up front in most cases.


----------

